# Tenant Reference



## stressed (Dec 7, 2013)

I received a call from another LL in regards to my current tenant who does not pay rent and does not communicate. Can i give the true picture to the new LL. I know I am kicking myself by doing that but being human. Are there any backfires for being truthful? Privacy issues etc...


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It's your job to be honest with them...don't worry, plenty of "landlords" don't check references, they'll still move.

Be nice, and honest, don't elaborate, try to keep the emotions out of it. Being courteous to other landlords is good, wouldn't you want an honest reference? What do you owe the tenant?


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

you lie to the new LL, and he sues you for getting a bad tenant . . . 
you tell the truth to the new LL . . . and the tenant sues you for the reference . . .
you simple confirm that they have been your tenant from X to Y, and that you don't give credit rating . . . 

The new LL should spend a $100 and get his own credit check . . . IMOP


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Mall Guy said:


> you lie to the new LL, and he sues you for getting a bad tenant . . .
> you tell the truth to the new LL . . . and the tenant sues you for the reference . . .
> you simple confirm that they have been your tenant from X to Y, and that you don't give credit rating . . .
> 
> The new LL should spend a $100 and get his own credit check . . . IMOP


Great answer. 

That's what a lot of companies do regarding employee references.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

My god, when was the last time anyone was used for a reference...this isn't America. Stop trying to spread FUD about real estate investing.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

On a related question - I've been a homeowner for 12 years, but am thinking of selling my house and renting for a while. Obviously, I won't have any landlord reference to provide to prospective landlords. Will this be an issue? Any suggestions of what else we could do to make a prospective landlord feel comfortable renting to us?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been asked for references before and never provided them, and I've never had any trouble renting. The first time renting, I obviously had no references. My second place, I no longer had valid contact info for my former landlord, as they had moved.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I've always provided references. In one case early on, I used my supervisor (who was also a good friend) as a reference. The landlord actually called him.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I look at credit rating and job reference that's it .I have been very lucky with my tenants over the yearS ,the one time I gave a guy an apartment he was only 3 weeks on the job and that came back to bite me in the *** as he only stayed 4 months so I look for at least 2 years at same job .People who tend to stay at same jobs tend to stay longer in rentals IMO.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Spudd said:


> On a related question - I've been a homeowner for 12 years, but am thinking of selling my house and renting for a while. Obviously, I won't have any landlord reference to provide to prospective landlords. Will this be an issue? Any suggestions of what else we could do to make a prospective landlord feel comfortable renting to us?


Spudd just tell the truth because more and more people are doing the same thing and not strange situation.My friends parents sold their home after 40 years and now rent because they didn't want to have the upkeep of a home in retirement.they go away 3-4 months in winter and just lock the apartment and walk away stress free.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been a landlord since the seventies and believe in being utterly frank when asked for a reference. Have never had a problem or kick even though I know I have killed the credit rating and chances of renting of certain bum tenants.

Sometimes I talk to a previous landlord who is reluctant to talk about a tenant or former tenant. In that case I ask if it is OK to talk about the weather. If he predicts bad storms and getting soaked, or sunshine and warm breezes I get the message.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Excellent !!!


----------

